# MOTO GP '13



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

just been watching the practice,,,, Marquez


----------



## Russ713 (Feb 13, 2013)

roddy said:


> just been watching the practice,,,, Marquez


Very interesting :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Young Marc is in my fantasy team


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looking good for an interesting race,,,


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Free practice counts for nothing. Marc and Vale were a little disappointing in qualifying. What about Carl, he is looking very racy.

It is shaping up to be an exciting race opener for what looks like being a great season.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Marc and Vale were a bit diss,, the Hondas were not quite up to the mark , but yammy were, que Carl,, yes looking good .. ( and Bradley  )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i guess there are not many fans on here !! :roll: ,,,, but those who are have just watched a great race,,, and Rossi is back !!   8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Brilliant race & as you say Rossi is back. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] 
Such a shame he messed up initially.
Hoggy.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Working last night so I am just sitting down to watch the race. Only problem is I know the result.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

It's still worth watching. Great racing right until the end. The Doctor is back


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

It is going to be a great season.

Many of you will be disappointed to learn that Uccio is the only person allowed to suck Rossi's balls.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes he is back big time  
I went to the last 12 MOTO GP's at Donnington, watched VR from a kid it's hard to believe he is 34.

The best there has ever been IMO and he showed that again on Sunday.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sure we love V R,, but Marco is a serious tyhreat when the honda is sorted


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looks like a Honda weekend ,, but there is hope with VR magic .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

pretty boting afair,, i hope marco is not goingto spoil it for VR this year :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

le Mans this weekrnd,, looks like honda again, 1st 'n 2nd in practice,, ( whoopeee i am home and can watch it  )
c'mon Bradley and Vale


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

am i the only person watching this ??


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well done Carl


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, top ride by the Crutch, best we have had an a GP bike for years


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Shout out for Scott Reading


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yeo scott was fastest in his class,, after everybody else fell off !!!!,,,,, also good day for bradley smith


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

So how are we all going to watch MotoGP next year? I don't want a satellite dish, I hate BT and we don't have a good enough broadband to stream seemlessly anyway. I'm going to miss FTA HD.

What's everyone else going to do?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

A few years back I won two tickets to the motogp at Donington. To this day I don't even know which competition I entered online. It's a good circuit for spectators though.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ag said:


> So how are we all going to watch MotoGP next year? I don't want a satellite dish, I hate BT and we don't have a good enough broadband to stream seemlessly anyway. I'm going to miss FTA HD.
> 
> What's everyone else going to do?


WTF  are the Beeb giving it up ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dcrutt (May 4, 2013)

hi Ag you can always download it as a torrent file from a file sharing site not legal but your choice if you wish to view it


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Dunno what I'll do next year. I may vote with my feet. Not sure that even if everyone did it would make any difference.
BT are pumping money in to get a competitive advantage/difference. I'm sure Dorna will get the money regardless of viewers numbers.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

bradley smith finishes 6th,, exc.


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

roddy said:


> bradley smith finishes 6th,, exc.


Good finish for him.....give him a couple of seasons and I think he'll be a consistent podium finisher. Cal was unlucky to come off as he was going well..........Marquez is showing his talent and I think pedrosa is going to struggle to stay in front of him over the rest of the season.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i dont think you are nessarily right to say that carl was " unlucky " to fall off,, i think it was / is inevitable that he is going to come off,, not because he is not a good rider, which i think he is, but because the only way he can be competetive on an uncompetetive bike is to ride it beyond its limits,, with the inevitable consequences,,, or trail round and finish with bradley in 6th,, ( no disrespect to brad whose progress i have been watching for about 3 / 4 years now,, he is good )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

great weekend,, MOTO GP ( carl on pole  ) and F1 from Silverstone,,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and Bradley in 6th


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

there is only one word,,,,,,,,,,, ROSSI 8) :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Crutch on pole


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yeah!

Fingers crossed for his first win


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Crutch,,, WTF ???? :x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

another big week end for Moto GP,, hope Carl Crashalot can stay on his bike this time


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Marc Marquez's warm-up crash - already holding his arm while still sliding along on his arse at high speed.

IMG_7229 copy by Jon_Chalk, on Flickr


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

The awesome Scott Redding:


IMG_7364_1 by Jon_Chalk, on Flickr


IMG_7543 copy by Jon_Chalk, on Flickr


IMG_7493 copy by Jon_Chalk, on Flickr


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes , a good days racing,, very satisfying ( i am sure ) win for Jorge,, pity Crashalot ruined his week end with his now boringly repetetive promising so much and delivering so little,,,,,,,,,, good race for the other englishman


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Jonny_C said:


> The awesome Scott Redding:
> 
> 
> IMG_7364_1 by Jon_Chalk, on Flickr
> ...


Awesome race! Would you believe my sky plus reported a loss of signal with about 20 seconds of the race left!! Lucky it only lost it for about 8 seconds!! Well done Scott!! Be mixing it up with the big boys next year


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Scotty had an awesome race, but WTF were BBC doing not showing the podium presentation, instead we get some Aussie car driver whittering on :x

Wonder why they seem to be putting GP3 last now?


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

That'll be a bit like showing Marques winning by a mile for a good 20 seconds while there was an epic 3 way battle for 4th going on during the last half lap in the previous race. We didn't actually see the positions change in this group, instead we watched Marques celebrating!

It's not BBC, its the blind idiot production crew that whore out the footage (that we'll not see at all next year unless we're BT customers) to whichever uninterested party pays the most!

I'm not bitter.....honestly!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

From Aragon ( Sp 8). ) This weekend


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Rossi fastet in morning warm up


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

excellent third place for Rossi...  8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes good race, Rossi fought well.
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Aye, theres life in the old doc yet..


----------



## jim25 (Oct 5, 2013)

I think I read that Marc only needs a total of 65 points from the last 4 rounds to secure the title!

What a rookie season!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jim25 said:


> I think I read that Marc only needs a total of 65 points from the last 4 rounds to secure the title!
> 
> What a rookie season!


yes if he doesnt get banned, aparently he is getting very unpopular with other riders for his ontrack behavour.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> jim25 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I read that Marc only needs a total of 65 points from the last 4 rounds to secure the title!
> ...


Because he keeps winning ?

Rossi being a prime example everyone knows he is best mates with riders until they get too close then he refers to them only by their last names.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

now now be fair,,, even from this side of the screen his manouvers are a little dodgy,, it is ok to make blocking moves but not when you leave the only option is move over or crash out,, or running into the back of people and puting them out,, i dont think anyone is doubting his ability..


----------



## jim25 (Oct 5, 2013)

He's a class act and I think he's startled a few people this year. 1 of them being his team mate. 2 years in a row he's had his ass handed to him by the new guy in the team...

Marc, Simmo and stacey moaner would of made awesome viewing ( and an onform Rossi) Motogp needs some excitement back in it and #93 is doing it at the moment


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

There have always been two schools of racing. Either precision or fighting. Those that are able to do both tend to be the heros, some, like Stoner excelled at precision and made it work, some, like Rossi enjoy the fight. The "aliens" had varying styles, but all were devastatingly fast. Marquez is an exceptional talent, forcing acknowledged masters to rethink how to ride fast. I have to admire Lorenzo, he is as smooth as you like, but he isn't afraid of a fight, and the way that he has risen to the challenge of Marquez when everyone else has just thrown the towel in is really special. I was/ am also a great admirer of Stoner, he carved a groove in the track by being so precise, even in the wet. People didn't love him because he didn't fight with the other riders, he generally just blitzed them.

More to the point. What are you all doing to watch MotoGP next year? I dislike BT intensely and converting to their Broadband would probably leave me without a telephone or internet for six months. I also don't want to subsidise in any way the Premier Football League. So BT is out. The only obvious is MotoGP.com and whilst the cost is nothing more than a minor iritation, having to mess about streaming the race to a TV is a great way to not bother.

Am I the only one that feels that BT will realise that the following for MotoGP is small and, in the greater scheme of things, irrelevant and subsequently downgrade the coverage to a 15 minutes highlight show on a Tuesday at midnight with no cemmentry? They will then not renew their option and the fanbase will have fallen so much that no TV channel will bother to show it.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

some good points there,, god knows how i am going to watch it next year,, i dont think will be doing the streaming thing unles it is very easy and not too expensive,, no way going cable or anything,,,,,,,,,, 
i dont think Marquez has surprised anybody this year, well not anybody who has watched him coming up throo 125 and 250 for the last couple of years, obv a class act and with a works honda i would have been dissapointed if the was not where he is,,,,,,,,,, spicing up motogp,, i dont see why you say that , it has been excellent over the last few years


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

excellent race today,


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

roddy said:


> excellent race today,


Agreed, all races were good- thought 3 was the pick of the day.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Dave v said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > excellent race today,
> ...


Yes , good racing in all 3 formulas this year


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone seen this from this morning........

Oh Dear! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

What a farce!

Not sure who's to blame here, Philip Island for the surface or Bridgestone for the shit tyres

Couple that with the fact thats its being run by the keystone cops!!! What a joke!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

uv101 said:


> Anyone seen this from this morning........
> 
> Oh Dear! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Hi, I agree, what a farce. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Good race spoilt..
Hoggy.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't forget the fact that the production is terrible.

Lets all watch some randon pit crews in the pit lane while there is an epic 3 way battle for 3rd with positions swapping multiple times in the last lap and cut to the 3 of em side by side for a nano second as they cross the line!

Its a joke!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Missed all that this morning :?


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

ag said:


> Am I the only one that feels that BT will realise that the following for MotoGP is small and, in the greater scheme of things, irrelevant and subsequently downgrade the coverage to a 15 minutes highlight show on a Tuesday at midnight with no cemmentry? They will then not renew their option and the fanbase will have fallen so much that no TV channel will bother to show it.


There will be T's and C's for them to get the contract to broadcast it, the series can't afford for it to become unpopular and it not be shown live. BT Sports coverage of football is actually very decent, imagine Moto GP will be good. You dont need their broadband to get their TV (available on sky and virgin boxes)


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

leon1984 said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that feels that BT will realise that the following for MotoGP is small and, in the greater scheme of things, irrelevant and subsequently downgrade the coverage to a 15 minutes highlight show on a Tuesday at midnight with no cemmentry? They will then not renew their option and the fanbase will have fallen so much that no TV channel will bother to show it.
> ...


Yep indeed for yet another fee which I won't be paying. It's been on Eurosport for years who the lost the main race. even BBC have only managed as half arsed solution to the live motogp this year. I forget which race it was but Eurosport showed all the qualifying and moto2 &3 races in HD the BBC showed the GP in std def as the London marathon took priority. If they are not going to show it properly the let someone else! Obviously that's now resolved as its all on BT next year. It's really not going to be helping anyone if 10 different premium rate TV channels are covering the various sports.

Unlucky Bradley, broken wrist  had the title in his sights too!


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

uv101 said:


> Yep indeed for yet another fee which I won't be paying. It's been on Eurosport for years who the lost the main race. even BBC have only managed as half arsed solution to the live motogp this year. I forget which race it was but Eurosport showed all the qualifying and moto2 &3 races in HD the BBC showed the GP in std def as the London marathon took priority. If they are not going to show it properly the let someone else! Obviously that's now resolved as its all on BT next year. It's really not going to be helping anyone if 10 different premium rate TV channels are covering the various sports.
> 
> Unlucky Bradley, broken wrist  had the title in his sights too!


totally hear you, I had this conversation the other day with someone. BT coming into the mix just creates another payment, yet the other subscriptions don't go down do they? Sky isn't cheaper as some games are on BT this year - so consumer just pays more to watch the same amount of sport. In any other industry there is a regulatory body to check healthy competition and value for the consumer.... where is it?

At the moment I have Virgin VIP from knowing someone that works there so get it all including BT added without paying any more. I also house share with two blokes so the costs are by one third so easier.

To cover the sports I want to watch, I need Eurosport, BT, Sky. F****** expensive game


----------

